# Machinability Plows



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Any one have one of these plows? I like the big v-plow on the wheel loader. Looks like it would be a slick deal for big parking lots. Check it out and let me know what you think. I think it might be worth looking into. I see I even have a dealer right in town for them. If you click on the galleries icon there is a couple of videos in there.
http://www.machinability.com


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I have seen a few of there blades and they are built very well, the quality is top notch. There is a Kubota with a 14 ft V plowing near us for the last few years and the blade seems to be standing up very well. I'm a little worried about the trip, when in the scoop. The side wing plow would be a better choice IMO, you can turn a 10ft box into a 17 ft straight blade and for tight areas you can fold the plates all the way around and have a 10ft straight blade. The power wing blades were first made by Storm and then a few other copied. The only problem with them is they are around 20k+ with a harness.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

thats what I figured they would run is around 20k, thats alot of $$$$ to have sitting around for 7 months out of the year doing nothing!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Holy Schmoly, I thought the Daniel's blades were expensive.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I haven't had a chance to stop by the dealer yet to get a actual price on one, but when I do I will let you know, but I'm sure it will be pretty steep!


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Had one on a New Holland at the last place i plowed for, Thing worked great and ended up taking the place of atleast 3 trucks at a Delphi plant that was open 24/7 . Once a truck with a back blade did a little cut in and pulled a few docks it was all left up to the tractor.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I've priced a 14', about 18K with the controller and mount to fit a Case MXM 130.
Just in the process of ordering a 5' as a back up for side walks on a Case DX40.
Pics are of a New Holland, same tractor just blue. They also make 1 for a skidsteer.

Bill


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

My boss is looking at putting either a 14' or 16' on either a 938 or 950 cat this winter. I heard 18k from the dealer on a 14' too.


----------

